# WR.30U3 speaker build



## Stinn (Jan 18, 2008)

Take 2 on this thread. I still suck at wood working, I feel like the back boxes I make will be temporary until I have time to make some better ones...or I won't be able to see them once they are stuffed in the TV stand and I'll forget about it and just enjoy the sound. 










Crossovers zap strapped to the boards and ready for solder










Solder station on the kitchen table, the wife will love this.










First one all done.










Backs and top/bottoms cut, reused wood from an old desk I had.

And a video of the speaker wired up to test: https://plus.google.com/102600003027289340624/posts/T9ajLyYRB6i


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You're on your way! The boxes are 1 cu.ft. correct?


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

The size is .5cft for the WR.30. Same volume as the PE cabinets + - 

Looking good so far.


----------



## Stinn (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes mine are right around .58 cubic feet before bracing and port volume, so hopefully right around .5 in the end.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Yup on the right track.
Are you building the slot port design?


----------



## Stinn (Jan 18, 2008)

yeah that's the plan if all the pieces fit together!
Your documentation has been great, as someone who has never assembled a crossover, i'm very happy with how smooth it went.


----------



## Stinn (Jan 18, 2008)

A little more work done.










Second crossover completed and tested










First box coming together










Again the first box, just need to slide in the back plate/port slot then add a couple corner braces


----------



## Stinn (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm just curious, from the pictures it looks like no dampening mats and foam are on the back wall of the box, is that correct?


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

No . if you ordered the foam and damper pads place them on all walls for the stock kit. That is both should be applied on all walls. The only time you can not use the foam is in the up graded Obbligato crossovers in the PE cabinets. Due to the large capacitors and placement for the crossovers. All of this is shown in the build pictures for each kit in the documents..


----------



## Stinn (Jan 18, 2008)

Alright sounds good. The pictures in the PDF I got show the back wall bare while the rest are completely covered. Should I mount the crossovers on top of the foam, like screw threw it? Or just leave an empty spot for cross over?


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

If you get enough damper pads to cover the back yes apply the damper pads as i said on all walls.
Mounting the crossovers as shown in the PDF (I just checked the photos) you will see the crossovers ONLY with the stock kit, show the crossovers mounted over top the acoustic foam.

This is done with the stock kit ONLY. When using the upgraded Obbligato capacitors the crossover size is to large to mount over the acoustic foam , the crossovers for this kit are mounted over the damper pads only.


----------



## Stinn (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I just wanted to be sure. I did have enough of both, I covered everything I could then mounted the crossovers over the foam. Man if someone has an easy way to mount crossovers inside a box this size I'd love to hear it before I get to the next one.









Stuffing about 90% done









Another picture. You can see I didn't go too crazy with bracing, I didn't think with 3/4" mdf in a box this size I needed much bracing. 









Testing before finalizing everything, I wish I'd made the tweeter lead another inch or two longer, would have made attaching it significantly easier.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks great 

Now just think of all of the enjoyment you will soon have listening to them..


----------



## Stinn (Jan 18, 2008)

While it doesn't look great, I'm happy I can hide my bad wood working behind the nice premade baffles! Second one is just about finished tonight, hopefully tomorrow then to paint them a nice hide-all-the-mistakes black.


----------



## Stinn (Jan 18, 2008)

Finished building the second one and did some listening at the kitchen table, I'm shocked by the soundstage, it's incredibly large.


----------



## Stinn (Jan 18, 2008)

I have yet to take them back apart to paint as I'm enjoying them just too much. They easily give my big boston acoustic floor standers a run for their money in all but the lowest range and probably have more clarity. I thought there was an issue with them at one point, a popping I'd not heard on a track, until I realized it was a very faint clapping in the back ground.


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Steve,

Your efforts are great and appreciated. I know what it's like to suddenly hear something that you didn't realize was on a track. One of those times was the first time I used electrostatic tweeters while living in England. Only wish my hearing was better; partly a function of age and partly too much time in construction when I was younger without ear protection.

Bob


----------



## Stinn (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Bob, 
Thanks, I am super pleased with these the more listening time I put into them, paired with an older SD12 sealed sub I had around and they are just awesome. Although I was more than a little surprised by the low end before I had the sub hooked up. I think I've sold a friend on building a pair instead of buying some Axioms.









Here they are in their (less than ideal) home, but it has wife approval. Currently listening to some older Tom Waits and loving it. 
How would you compare these to the VX.2? How much difference does the VWR126X make? I'm considering building three of them for a new front sound stage for the theater in the basement.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice looking set up...

OK heads up for you.The WR.30 kit is a steal of a deal and the performance is in my opinion better than the VX.2. Many as the impedance is higher for the WR.30 speaker kit.

PLUS A BIG PLUS
The VX.2 series is finished as well is the Triton.
The LDX25 tweeters are almost gone and WILL NOT BE re ordered.More will be posted just not sure when on this topic.......

With LDX25 being replaced ,we have been developing a new tweeters NON XBL. The new tweeter has a low distortion designed motor.And custom made faceplates.These face plates are made here in Canada and the tweeters will be assembled here by us as well.It took several months of custom plates to find what I wanted in the response for the new tweeters.

This means I have to redesign all the V series and these will use the one of the new tweeters.
Series will V.1 the V.2 plus a 3 way V.3....

All of these will be shown at the Faser Valley Audio show.http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/clubs-events/236814-fraser-valley-vintage-audio-fair.html

Plus I believe some of the new tweeters and possible V.2 kit will be prizes at the IOWA DIY event.

Back to your theater.
You could build the WR.30 kits all the way around the HT.Use them sealed in the rears.
Or wait till the V.2 comes out and or the V.3 3way....


----------



## Stinn (Jan 18, 2008)

Well that's a bit of a bummer for the timing since I had almost convinced the wife to buy me a vx.2 kit for me for my birthday in a couple weeks.

Any rumors you want to start about the woofer in the v.3?


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

The VX.2 has a stock of I believe 3 kits left. And that is it small number left. If you would like the VX.2 kits contact Bob about purchasing them even on a hold.Once those are gone that is it no more XBL tweeters.

There is a lot of the XBL tweeters on EBAY for sale!! 

Woofer used will be made public soon.AS I am using the same woofer in 4 other large speaker kits coming as well:dizzy:
I have been a little busy:T


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Stinn said:


> Any rumors you want to start about the woofer in the v.3?


Al will get some sample 7" woofers next week and he has some cabinets ready to go to test those out. Assuming they are OK there may be limited availability until a larger order arrives.
In addition to the V.3 we're thinking about several more kits using 1, 2 or 4 of the woofers.

Stay tuned.

Bob


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

The new v series is going to be a very good attractive line of speakers starting at 199.00 for the V.1 using the new CSS tweeter.
Then the next product series using ribbon tweeters.


----------



## Stinn (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a sneaking suspicion that I know what woofer you are talking about...

Well now I think I'll have to wait till these new v. kits come out and maybe even the new one with ribbons. Any chance one if the new designs might be an LCR style 3way ala Al's APEX?

Out of curiosity, my wr.30 kit came with tweeters in ld25x boxes, but were they actually the wavecors? I never really thought about it until now.


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Stinn said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that I know what woofer you are talking about...
> 
> Well now I think I'll have to wait till these new v. kits come out and maybe even the new one with ribbons. Any chance one if the new designs might be an LCR style 3way ala Al's APEX?
> 
> Out of curiosity, my wr.30 kit came with tweeters in ld25x boxes, but were they actually the wavecors? I never really thought about it until now.


The LCR and the Apex were different models. Please be patient. There is also a cost difference with ribbons.

Since we bought the Wavecors on an OEM basis they came bulk packaged and my employee decided to use up some packaging that was available.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

YES the tweeters in the WR.30 kits are the Wavecor 30mm which were boxed in LD25X boxes. 

And yes the new designs coming will be all my designs. And yes the LCR will be back but not till I am finished the next series. After the V series


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Just to clarify. Bob is not complete with the models.
The LCR is in fact the APEX LCR. And is the APEX series.

OK here we go.
V series VWR driver with new dome tweeter
V.1 MT 
V.2 MTM
V.3 TMW 
The V series uses PE cabinets with the 3 way using 2 cabinets on for the TM plus a cabinet below for the woofer.

HT series
Uses the VWR drivers with ribbon All of this series will use customer made cabinets and will not work in the PE cabinets. A complete different product line using a 7 in wide baffle which when used with a ribbon tweeter has very good dispersion due to the narrow baffle and narrow ribbon element.

Apex series 
Apex LCR twin woofers with a TM in the middle.
Apex C 4 woofers with compressed MTM in the middle.
Apex 4 tower using 4 woofers with a MTM and a rear firing VWR controlled by a load.

All of these designs were my old Raw Acoustics products. I have decided to redo them for Bob at CSS. The changes will include the VWR as the midrange and a new ribbon tweeter. 
All the 3 ways will be using a new 7" woofer which has a low distortion motor.

For those who would like to Google what the products will look like you can find them all on Google.

My HT3 plus HT8 were reviewed by secrets of HT plus a few others along with being at RMAF several years as well as CES.

I look forward to completing all of my old designs for CSS.

Al


----------



## Stinn (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the information guys, you've convinced me to wait and see what new stuff will be coming out in the next few months. For now i'll continue to enjoy my WR.30s.


----------

